

Getting started contributing to Rust - adamnemecek
http://kmcallister.github.io/talks/rust/2015-contributing-to-rust/slides.html

======
100k
Thanks to Keegan and the other Rust team members for hosting this event. It
was fun to see how things work under the hood.

------
codys
A more accurate title for the slide deck might have been "Getting started
_modifying_ Rust".

Only a single slide deals with "contributing" the changes made.

And I'm happier with the actual slides than the ones the title implies.

~~~
bjz_
There are some good things on the later slides that refer to the test suites
and documentation. From experience, that knowledge is really useful if you
want to start making changes and fixes to the compiler and libraries.

------
Galanwe
Anyone having links to the video of the talk?

~~~
steveklabnik
There was a technical issue and so the video didn't work :(

~~~
Galanwe
That is _really_ sad :(

